# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Galaxy SmartTag, Bluetooth locator, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

Samsung Galaxy SmartTag on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy SmartTag: Tag it. Find it. Simply smart. | Samsung

Jan 14, 2021




> Introducing Galaxy SmartTag that enables you to live a smarter and easier life. 
> Finding lost things has now become more hassle-free as you can even get help from other users' Galaxy devices to locate your lost items. Additionally, you can easily control your smart home with just a simple click. 
> 
> Tag it. Find it. Simply smart.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Samsung SmartTags find lost Galaxy S21, keys, more: Price, sale date, how they work"
The SmartTag and SmartTag Plus are brand-new products introduced Thursday alongside a trio of Galaxy S21 phones. Here's what you should know.

by Jason Cipriani 
Jan. 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung unveils its newest Tile competitor, the Galaxy SmartTag"

by Sarah Perez
January 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Smart Tags! Samsung's Smart Things Find explained (full reveal)

Jan 14, 2021




> At Samsung's first Unpacked event of 2021, the company introduces Smart Tags and Smart Things Find. The new tags help you find things you've lost using your phone and tag.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hands-On With Samsung's $30 Bluetooth-Enabled 'SmartTags'"

by Juli Clover
January 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing the New Galaxy SmartTag+: The Smart Way To Find Lost Items"

April 8, 2021

----------

